# Pricing Walkways



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

What is the best way to price shoveling a walkway? Lenth? Area? or should I just give what I think is a fair price?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i go with how long its going to take. then you need to decide how much you need to make per hour for your time shoveling the walks and go from there. i have a guy doing them for me for 15 an hour so i need to be able to pay him 15 an hour while he is out with me and then make a little on it too.
hope that helps


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh i was just wondering cus I've got one parking lot at and office building and the guy had asked me about doing a walkway and a few stairs.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

id say just go with what you think is fair to get fro your time. or if youre hiring someone then make sure youre getting enough to pay them/earn a profit. are you using a blower or a shovel that should affect the price i would think
good luck and ill let you know about that backup guy tomorrow


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't bust my chops but...

I make the same $$ shoveling walks as I do plowing snow. Basically, when I look at a property, I decide how long it will take to do everything; plow, shovel, snowblow, whatever, from beginning to end and then multiply that time by my hourly rate and presto!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

that works too and its actually a pretty good idea. except since im all residential as of right now i dont have an hourly rate so to speak


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

That all sounds good. I'm going to take a look at the lot one day this week. The guy that used to plow it is retiring and is hookin me up. Once I look around I'll figure out what I'm gonna do. And thanks kyle


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Most of the front walkways that I do in Residential work are $5-$15. Occasionally a $20 comes along, but walkways generally arent that big. Sometimes at $10 people dont want to pay. Its not a huge money maker, but it is a HUGE convenience.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

ColliganLands;622702 said:


> pay him 15 an hour while he is out with me


You are loosing productivity waiting on a shoveler.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

well im not exactly super busy and hes a good friend so well see how it goes and if worst comes to worst ill just jump out and do it myself. the plan was drop him, plow the drive and we should be done close to the same time. if i have to wait a minute it gives me time to fill out paperwork and make sure i log everything.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Woodland;622948 said:


> Don't bust my chops but...
> 
> I make the same $$ shoveling walks as I do plowing snow. Basically, when I look at a property, I decide how long it will take to do everything; plow, shovel, snowblow, whatever, from beginning to end and then multiply that time by my hourly rate and presto!


yeah, what he said :salute:


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I really hate shoveling :realmad: but its a necessary evil , if we won't shovel the other guys will. All seasonal rates, avg 15 events/ 235cm/ 94", fighting to get $75 for a 3' x15' walk because " that's the going rate" that 3+ other companies are/were doing it for . Competitors have already dropped to $50 and in one co. case FREE, He charges $35 more for the driveway basically and includes "free" walkway clearing. 
Still $35 bucks 15 events = $2.33 per shovel 
I started quoting @ $150 for walks in sept, lost tons of new business to shovel pricing, did a 50% discount and refuse to go below $75.
Which is a whopping $5 per shovel, big whoop, so unless my 2 men crew bang off 10+/hr its a money pit. Not good. :angry:


----------



## reodo (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to price (walkways only) that would take about 5hrs, 2guys and 1 walk behind snowblower each. Can someone tell how this should be priced? And I was thinkinking for this amount of walkways would it be beter to use 4x4 atv with a plow?


----------

